
Some ideas that will disrupt the healthcare industry - kevindeasis
http://www.forbes.com/innovation-rx/
======
DrScump
It's pretty sad that a Forbes editor can't spell a Fortune 50 (#32)
corporation name right.

"What Proctor (sic) & Gamble Can Teach the Health Care Industry: Assume
Nothing About Patients"

